# Cheapest place for IUI with open donor sperm??



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies I am v interested in having IUI with donor sperm (im single) but will only consider open donors ie non anonymous. I am on a tight budget and so looking for the cheapest way possible! The cheapest I found in the UK was £1000! I'd consider going to Europe if it can be done cheaper. I have looked into various options but it is complicated as not every country allows open donor sperm.

Can anyone please advise?

Thanks so much


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Heidi,

Not sure whereabouts you are. I have looked into this extensively and looked at success rates of the various clinics. 
I am aware of clinics that cost less than  £1k for the treatment et, but then you have to factor in the cost of the DS which as a rule works out around £650 - whether you import or use a clinic's own bank. Though I imagine if you can buddy up with someone using a specific bank you could share some of the transport costs. 

Hope that this helps.


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Heidi

We paid just over £1000 for our actual IUI, but the bloods, meds and pre-tests made it a lot more sadly.

Our consultant has a clinic in Copenhagen and it was cheaper there but trying to get flights at fairly short notice was all too daunting for us. Also - our consultant uses much more expensive meds if going abroad to make sure it is timed exactly.

We looked at using a donor as a co parent - we had tried for a few years with him at home.  When wanting to use his sperm in the UK for IUI it also got complicated and expensive! So we used sperm bank sperm in the end.  A known donor in the UK has to have their sperm frozen so that is can be quarantined for infections and has to have counselling etc. I think these are HFEA rules so would apply to all clinics.

I did see someone on here someone talking about a clinic in Scotland that did IUI for under 1K - might be worth searching.

Best of luck to you x


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi thanks for the replies 

The clinic in Scotland is right next door to where I work actually and I've already had a free consultation there but I was put off by the low success rates for my age (less than 10%) and the fact that my child could potentially have lots of siblings running around in close proximity as Edinburgh is a small place!

I have thought about saving money money by trying insemination in a Copenhagen hotel with sperm from Cryos but it just seems a bit weird! I'd rather things were done clinically!


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Heidi,

We also looked in to doing that!

It wasn't the weirdness that put us off in the end it was the logistics, just all seemed overwhelming. Although to be honest, a few months on and we were shipping sperm from the US as if it was something someone did everyday!

I think you would get over the weirdness in time. I know when we were trying with a friend at home, him 'producing his sample' in our bathroom and then handing it over was blow my mind weird but it soon became routine and not weird at all. Out mantra was 'it's just biology!' x


----------

